# Roco Z21 DCC Central Station



## rwbrashear (Jan 5, 2008)

Hello forum friends,

I figured I would start another thread since the last one was hijacked, sidetracked, and locked!

I purchased the Roco Z21 frm a dealer in Germany. It was delivered with two power supplies, one for the wireless router and a second for the Z21 DCC central station. 

The router power supply is rated for 100-240VAC, 50/60Hz. I was able to simply add a two-prong "Europeto US Plug Adapter." These are commonly available from Radio Shack or other suppliers.

Common Plug Adapter
http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...Id=3932600

The Z21 power supply states "230VAC 50/60Hz." It appeared to be a laptop switching power supply. These are commonly able to be powered from 100 - 240VAC @ 50/60 Hz, so I gave it a try. Success! The output powering the Z21 central station is 20V. While I was at Radio Shack, I also tried using a transformer to power the power supply with 230VAC. The DC voltmeter readings were exactly the same, 20V.

For those curious, the track voltage is 17.3V (DCC).

As a side note, neither power supply shows a UL stamp. Your mileage may vary. Blah, blah, blah...

I cannot guarantee all Roco power supplies will yield the same results. I am simply stating that it might be worth trying a simply converter. You can always purchase from a US dealer or substitute the power supply with one having the same output.

More later...

Best regards,
Bob


----------



## Michael W (Oct 10, 2012)

I am not surprised about the power supply, Germany ( and most of Europe for this matter) run 230 v at 50 hz 
it would be very intresting to see how you go with the system, it was designed for ho originally, the spec showed it has an output of 3 amp which is little for g scale hence my concerns, i liked the features and simplicity of the system however you want about 10 amp supply in total if you run bigger locos my piko br 218 draws without sound and smoke with a few carriges about 2.5 amp, you ad smoke and sound thats easy yoir 3 ampntotal, hence we discussed boosters. Someone pointed out the availability of a 15 amp booster going with the system. I am really intrested how you are going with z21 system, please let me know. 
Kind regards michael


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think one other point Bob was trying to make is that the power supplies were able to use 100-230v right from the box, so they would work here or there. 

Many switching power supplies, especially laptop supplies, do this... (also the 50 and 60 Hz compatibility) 

Greg


----------



## Michael W (Oct 10, 2012)

My apologies I misread the second part of the post, I thought he got a second laptop supply to power the dcc station..... 
Anyhow I am still keen to know how it works for G scale 
Kind regards 
Michael


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I can tell you right off, 3 amps is puny in G scale, and 17 volts is also very low, most standard gauge locos will not run fast enough. 

For a narrow gauge only layout with only one loco (or possibly 2 efficient ones and NO and NO sound) it might be ok... but WHY? 

If you are going DCC, the normal driving force is multiple locos on the same electrical block. Well, you're limiting that right from the get go. 

So, if it works for you, great, but since I did embrace DCC since I do run multiple locos, could not work for me, nor most of the people I know that run DCC. 

(at 24 volts, my E8 runs about 92 smph, at 20 volts it ran 65, can you imagine what it would run at 17?) 

If you are considering this unit without adding a higher current, higher voltage booster, be forwarned. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

It sure is an interesting system. I just downloaded the free app from the Apple site to play with...some neat ideas. I like the way you assign the functions to the locomotives... 
I bet there will be some more of this type of product announced in the next couple of weeks at the big Nurnburg toy fair. There is a lot to be said for the use of the touch screen modern devices but I still love my navigators!  

Keith


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I run with a Z scale club, and we put up a 30 x 40 foot modular layout and it's not just a loop. 

There's pro's and cons to purpose built throttles, with dedicated buttons and using a small touch screen device. 

To summarize... do anything complex or run multiple locos, or something critical (like a brass challenger with 20 brass passenger cars) you run the purpose built throttle, and you can run without looking at the throttle, and you never accidentally do something dumb... 

Running a single train where you can glance down at your smart phone screen, and just tooting the horn... that's fine. 

Dong setup of complex functions... a tiny screen is dumb, either it does not show enough or takes too many menu levels to accomplish the task. 

Again this is where we have a number of people operating a number of trains in a noisy, stressful environment... 

At your home, it might not matter that one way takes 5 seconds to accomplish and the other way 2 minutes. 

Greg


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

You make a good point about not looking down at the throttle--that's why I love rotary dial for control. One slip of the finger on the touch screen and the delay getting back to where you were could be catastrophic. Maybe the answer is to have the iphone in your pocket and a bluetooth rotary throttle.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 11 Jan 2013 09:57 AM 
I can tell you right off, 3 amps is puny in G scale, and 17 volts is also very low, most standard gauge locos will not run fast enough. 

For a narrow gauge only layout with only one loco (or possibly 2 efficient ones and NO and NO sound) it might be ok... but WHY? 

If you are going DCC, the normal driving force is multiple locos on the same electrical block. Well, you're limiting that right from the get go. 

So, if it works for you, great, but since I did embrace DCC since I do run multiple locos, could not work for me, nor most of the people I know that run DCC. 

(at 24 volts, my E8 runs about 92 smph, at 20 volts it ran 65, can you imagine what it would run at 17?) 

If you are considering this unit without adding a higher current, higher voltage booster, be forwarned. 

Regards, Greg


----------------

All true...but wouldn't it make sense to just add a 15 amp Heller booster?

Then one gets the voltage and current required for Large Scale at a very competitve price and with a higher current capability than what the traditional "Large Scale" DCC systems provide.

Heller boosters are now also Railcom compatible. 



Knut


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, although I'm not in the poorhouse, I do like getting value for my money, it's way too expensive per amp. 

I'd have to review the system to see if I was doing something smart by adding a top of the line booster to an entry level DCC system... I suspect not. 

Greg


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

So Greg, If your loco can run 92 scale miles per hour, will they stay on the track on your layout? 

D - yes - I'm up already! My Student Wife again, ha!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

..........think curves ... here.. curved track that is.....


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, it will stay on 10' diameter curves, but it's a bit nerve wracking to watch it! 

I have a car that measures scale miles per hour, and transmits the information back to a base station. 

6 extra pounds of lead in the fuel tank helps! 

Greg


----------

